# Molly (Nubian) and "her" pups!



## kris2you (Jul 29, 2013)

I just have to share this pic! My girl Molly is the sweetest goat I have ever seen. She becomes the mommy to anything that she comes near lol. Here she is (pregnant and about to bust lol) with our two LGD pups Millie and Sacha. She loves these two.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

that pic is so cute


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet! Looks like they love her too.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Adorable! Those puppies are so cute, and Molly looks really patient.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's adorable. 
Now, I know this is off topic, but I have to ask: have you ever given your goats copper? I just dealt with this for the first time myself, so I'm seeing it everywhere, lol.
Your Molly looks to be a bit rusty-colored, which is a sign of copper deficiency, though it could be her natural coloring, I can't tell. Does her tail split at the end- no hair at the very tip- making it look like a fishtail? That's another sign. Just checking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw, too cute!


----------



## kris2you (Jul 29, 2013)

Her tail doesn't do the fishtail thing and we just got her about 2 1/2 weeks ago. The previous owner said she had just given all of goats Copper Bolus the prior week before. So it's been a out 3 1/2 weeks sine she received some. I did wonder about that myself. I would have thought she would have shown some improvement in her skin but the vet said that her skin is also rough because of her pregnancy and to wait and see if the copper Bolus works or not. I wonder if she didn't do the right dosage?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, good that they got copper already. I would wait a while longer to see improvement. I think it can take a month or more to see. I shaved my goats after 2 or 3 weeks and the difference was amazing. You could see how their coats were coming in all shiny and black. Yours looks to have a pretty short coat, though; don't know how much you could shave off.

Anywho, cute goat and pups; we have a "mommy goat" too.  It's sweet how they will take care of babies even when they're not their own.


----------



## kris2you (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Sarah! I'm hoping there is improvement here soon. I know I was told to do the copper every 6 months but then I read somewhere that it would be fine to do it monthly.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Sooooooo cute!!!! I just love it!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

kris2you said:


> Thanks Sarah! I'm hoping there is improvement here soon. I know I was told to do the copper every 6 months but then I read somewhere that it would be fine to do it monthly.


I think it depends on your area, where your soil and water are mineral-wise. Some places need it twice a year, others not at all. I think I might need to do it twice.

And you're welcome.


----------



## kris2you (Jul 29, 2013)

Our area is pretty good in regards to that from what I've been told, but I'm going to be talking to the Vet. I wish there were more goat people around here in Louisiana lol. And again thanks, you have been so helpful!


----------

